# Puppy hiding and very lethargic



## Siandvm (Jun 22, 2016)

Even if you weren't having these problems and being worried, now would be a great time for her to go to the vet. Many breeder contracts require this within a certain number of days of purchase. Given that you are having these problems, I would definitely get her in to see your vet ASAP. It may be that it is just the massive upheaval in her life (away from mom and siblings and environment she knew, thrown in with a new sibling who piles on her, new environment, new people, possibly new food and or water) or there may be something medical going on. Do you know if she was vaccinated? Dewormed? Fecal exam? Definitely see your vet!


----------



## SummerBrazil (Feb 20, 2017)

Thank you for your answers!

She went to the vet yesterday and he didn't detect anything wrong with her. She already took her 1st vaccine a couple weeks ago and is dewormed.

She is having a little bit of diarrehea too  We didn't do any fecal exam so far... but i will take her to the vat to do one in a few days!

Just wondering if any of you think that his lethargic behaviour could be normal or if you think something is wrong with her...


----------



## Siandvm (Jun 22, 2016)

There's no easy answer to your question. 8 week old puppies play hard and then crash, so it could be normal. However, the lack of interest in food is not normal. How is she after she wakes up from a nap? Full of energy and ready to go or still really slow? That would be the deciding factor for me. Were these problems happening yesterday when you took her in? Did you talk to the vet about them? If they are new, I think another visit or at least a phone call is in order. If you discussed it with the vet, maybe call them and talk about what they would recommend.


----------



## jinni1980 (Jul 22, 2016)

Puppy sleeps a lot. So play & sleep could be normal. Making bit tiny noise could be whinning, maybe missing his siblings & mom. 
Not eating well could be normal because of nervous of new environment but also could be other reason there. I am wondering if you feed same brand food what breeder gave to puppies. Sudden food change could cause upset tummy. 
Make sure puppy drinks water & if no improve eating situation, I believe it is time trip to vet. 
Hope everything goes smooth sailing for you & your new pup.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I would recommend following Siandvm's advice as she is a vet. Call your vet and at least put your mind at ease if it is nothing. I would have some concern based on what you're describing.


----------



## Dmlambeck (Jan 30, 2017)

Diarrhea, not eating and lethargic. I'd take her in immediately and get a fecal. Also keep her separated from your other puppy. She could have something contagious. I'm not expert but sounds like parvovirus. I hope I wrong but get her seen ASAP and tested. Please keep us posted. I hope she's okay. Sorry not trying to be an alarmist.


----------



## SummerBrazil (Feb 20, 2017)

Many thanks, everyone!

We called the vet, collected her poop and we are going to take her for a visit later today.

She is eating the same food, so no big changes there ( we are trying to transition slowly to the new food )

She got better yesterday at night, played a lot!! so i am a little less worried! 

Anyway, i hope it was nothing, i will keep you posted!


----------



## Mayabear (Aug 26, 2015)

Good update! 

Better to err on the side of caution and always contact your vet, especially if you do not have the experience (like me!). I called the vet often enough during one stretch of time that they started recognising my voice. And when I did apologise I was told nobody would fault me for being too caring and erring on the side of caution. Hey they asked for it!

Puppy transitions into new homes are tough. They are little babies being asked to adapt (fast) to a new living situation with new sights and smells and a new pack. So as long as the vet clears your pup medically, it may just be the adjustment period.

I would be watchful of how your other dog interacts with your pup. Supervise the play.


----------

